# Late night feeding?



## Tsukiyomi (Nov 18, 2014)

Is it ok to feed a cat later at night like 11 pm to midnight? I haven't had the chance to feed them wet and I'm trying to keep some kind of feeding schedule I can keep consistent (not sure how consistency effects kittens/cats and I want to be a good owner.


----------



## Jenny bf (Jul 13, 2013)

Our last feed for our girls is between 10.30 and 11pm. It is a smaller portion than the other 2 meals. They get fed in the morning and evening as well. The last feed is late so that they then sleep it off in the night.
I feel cats prefer a routine and for sure feeding wise I think its best.


----------



## howsefrau32 (Mar 6, 2013)

I think it would be fine, and I think it is really helpful to cats when you keep a consistent routine. I have one cat that has to be put up when my others are out, so I have a routine where they have different times out in the main part of the house, and when they are put up in their rooms when it is not their time. They know the routine, they are used to it, they predict it if I go past the time that I normally put them up. When I don't follow the routine, they don't like it. I go to bed earlier than you do, but my cats get a meal right before bed time, which is around 9:30. I think feeding them at night is fine, in fact it usually helps them sleep.


----------



## onyx_kitty0813 (Aug 28, 2013)

I just started doing this with my cat last night. I'm trying to get him to lose weight so I'm incorporating more wet food & less dry food. His last meal which was around 10:30 or so was some wet food & shortly after before I went to sleep, I gave him 1/8 cup of dry food. He didn't bother me until about 6:30 this morning but like others said, he's used to his routine so when 6am comes around, he's ready to eat.


----------



## TranquilityBlue (Nov 13, 2014)

Jasper definitely prefers to be on a routine. I'm switching him to scheduled feedings and I missed his first this morning (at 10; my phone, which I use as my alarm clock, died while I was sleeping) and subsequently awoken an hour after I should have fed him by a torrent of angry meows!  I'm no behavior specialist by any means, and I've only had Jasper for about a month now, but I certain he's already learned when it's time to eat and he bases his daily routines off of that!


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

Cats definitely like routine. It's impossible for me to keep any kind of routine, but my girls have adapted to that. They either get a little wet food or I leave a little kibble out before I go to bed, and it's very, very rare that they wake me up before I'm ready to be up. 

They've never been meowers, and anyway, they've learned that mommy can sleep through just about anything - except the squeaky mouse being whacked at repeatedly. If Celia is desperate, she'll either 1) play (an otherwise rare occurrence) with that squeaky mouse or whack furiously at the ball in the circle toy or b) jump on my bed and sniff my face to see if I died overnight.


----------



## Mandy and Ellie (Oct 22, 2013)

That's definitely fine! My cats are used to their schedule being random. Sometimes their last feeding is at 9pm, and sometimes it's at 2am (or later), depending on when I go to sleep, when I have work, etc. Same with morning feedings... some are as early as 5am, some as late as 12pm. They just know that when I get out of the shower, it's breakfast time! 



spirite said:


> If Celia is desperate, she'll either 1) play (an otherwise rare occurrence) with that squeaky mouse or whack furiously at the ball in the circle toy or b) jump on my bed and sniff my face to see if I died overnight.


LOL... b) had me cracking up! :lol:


----------

